# What are you using IPv6 for?



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

Anyone utilizing IPv6 on a daily basis? I've got a slew of IPv6 addresses and nothing to use them for.

What's everyone here use their IPv6 addresses for?


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2013)

Mainly on IRC networks that support IPv6. I briefly used it when I was doing the HE IPv6 certification, but tore everything down after that was done.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 20, 2013)

Internal communications mainly


----------



## texteditor (Jun 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Internal communications mainly


----------



## johnlth93 (Jun 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Anyone utilizing IPv6 on a daily basis? I've got a slew of IPv6 addresses and nothing to use them for.
> 
> What's everyone here use their IPv6 addresses for?


echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6

This is what i did. My bad  opcorn:


----------



## mark (Jun 20, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Internal communications mainly


+1

I use IPv6 to communicate between my other VPSs, mainly because I feel I should be using it for something...


----------



## Chronic (Jun 20, 2013)

The same things I use IPv4 for. Just because there is a plethora of IPs available does not mean you have to use all of them. Providers assigning a ton of them by default is just a "feel-good" state of thought after the IPv4 depletion depression.


----------



## DaringHost (Jun 20, 2013)

We have a few clients using them with IRC networks, but other than that and internal use I haven't heard of any customers doing anything else with them.


----------



## Tux (Jun 20, 2013)

I am now using my Hurricane Electric IPv6 tunnel far more often, sometimes swapping in my ISPs 6rd tunnel. I barely notice a thing while using the tunnel to browse the web.

I have IPv6-enabled most of my sites (thanks to RamNode), so that's a bonus.


----------



## Tactical (Jun 20, 2013)

I use it for surfing for pron sites! lol just playing!


----------



## blergh (Jun 20, 2013)

Dualstack for any public facing services (email/dns/etc)


----------



## kaniini (Jun 20, 2013)

We have dualstack IPv4/IPv6 for all public facing services -- CRM/Management, websites, mail, DNS, etc.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, just for the sake to support it. If noone is offering something on IPv6 noone wants to use it.

One thing I really like about IPv6: They are dirty cheap. So I am able to separate my services - so I do not need to switch port numbers on socket based stuff.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I just wanted to throw this out there for some to think about:

I tend to use ipv6 for back-ups and for large traffic items.  Why you may ask?  Well, most of the time (NATIVE) ipv6 is a separate infrastructure, as a lot of people are not very familiar with ipv6, usually the routes are not as saturated.  When doing back-ups and transfer on server with (NATIVE) ipv6, you may find you actually get better speeds and latentcy  than using ipv4 on the same server.  For example, one of my server in Germany that I have with native ipv6 I actually can get full 11Mb/sec (100mbit) transfer to my backup server in the US almost anytime, while over ipv4 it will get stuck around 5Mb/sec because of the route saturation.  

While it may not be main stream yet, this may also be another reason to take advantage of it now, while people are not over saturating it.  Also something to keep in mind, while some may have really good routes for ipv6 in place with a decent commit, some may not, so what I am saying may not hold true in all situations. 

Cheers!


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 21, 2013)

@TheLinuxBug

You are right. If the provider does have a native IPv6 link. A lot are only using tunnels.


----------



## mikho (Jun 21, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Internal communications mainly


And public....


----------



## 365Networks (Jun 22, 2013)

ZNC bouncers!


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jun 22, 2013)

Clients that want it  

For us that is mainly vps providers.


----------



## splitice (Jul 6, 2013)

Ive been using it more often then not as an address to bind ssh to in locations where the cost of IPv4 addresses is high (and I don't have a BGP session).

I would like to be using it for alot more, logistics of it on the other had....


----------



## serverian (Jul 6, 2013)

Scraping Google, Bing and other sites! (Kidding)


----------



## splitice (Jul 6, 2013)

*@serverian*, Thats an epic idea..... Wonders if Googles anti-bot algorithms are IPv6 ready


----------



## maounique (Jul 6, 2013)

And I wonder if the surveillance is the same on IPv6. Recently Tor is becoming IPv6 ready and tracking will be more difficult for a while.

I think the next layer of internet that will use encrypted p2p traffic and routes across providers and carriers for content publishing outside of state control will use IPv6. Those are so many that you can establish numerous tunnels on port 80 or 443, whatever to pass on seemingly genuine traffic which can be just padded or encrypted in multiple layers and it will be extremely difficult to track, especially if will pass over 2-3 hops.

Latency will be big, agreed, but the speed once established the connection will not be that bad, Internet speeds all over the world are still growing, especially in EU and Asia.

I am now using it to test exactly this kind of scenario, tracking routes, etc. Mainly at home to bypass NAT, however, having it only on one connection while the other providers keep promissing it for years is really frustrating, this month I will drop one of them as my contract comes to an end, specifically for this issue.

Also, the same provider offers IPv6 at home but not for businesses, they are so clueless that when I asked about IPv6 he told me that I have only one IP with my plan, not 6.


----------



## fisle (Jul 8, 2013)

Mao said:


> they are so clueless that when I asked about IPv6 he told me that I have only one IP with my plan, not 6.


 

Hahaha that's a good one lol


----------



## egihosting (Jul 9, 2013)

We have a few customers that use IPv6, but the demand so far has been low. 1-2%, i'd say.


----------



## deluxehost (Jul 10, 2013)

I use IPv6 for websites


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 11, 2013)

Anybody actually considered running there backups via IPV6?


----------



## juan (Jul 11, 2013)

vps to vps live backup every specified hour.


----------



## jarland (Jul 11, 2013)

We're holding out for IPv7.

(I joke)


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 12, 2013)

@Reece - I occasionally do. As others have said since IPV6 isn't so flushed out there are many times I have had shorter routes or reduced latency between locations than with IPV4.


----------



## rm_ (Jul 12, 2013)

serverian said:


> Scraping Google, Bing and other sites! (Kidding)


Rather than b/s-ing around could go ahead and offer an IPv6-only Backupsy for $1 cheaper that regular.


----------



## peterw (Jul 12, 2013)

rm_ said:


> for $1 cheaper that regular.


Good point. There are a lot of providers without ipv6 only offers.


----------



## serverian (Jul 12, 2013)

rm_ said:


> Rather than b/s-ing around could go ahead and offer an IPv6-only Backupsy for $1 cheaper that regular.


Sorry Boss, I'll work on it immediately my Sire.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 12, 2013)

I would love that! 100bg for 28/year? That would be awesome!


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 13, 2013)

For the sage status of the Hurricane Electric IPv6 Certification.


----------



## blergh (Jul 13, 2013)

jarland said:


> We're holding out for IPv7.
> 
> (I joke)


IPv9?


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 13, 2013)

v1

v2

v4

v8

v16

v32

v64

v128

v256

v512

v1024

etc.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 14, 2013)

I want to add a question ... what should I do with 18.446.744.073.709.551.616 IPv6 addresses?

Got one of the he.net IPv6 tunnels with one /64 assigned to it.

It might be easier for routing but a whole /64? Even a /112 does provide 65,536 ips.

So why do they throw away so many ips?


----------



## wdq (Jul 14, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I want to add a question ... what should I do with 18.446.744.073.709.551.616 IPv6 addresses?
> 
> Got one of the he.net IPv6 tunnels with one /64 assigned to it.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering the same thing. If hosts are giving out /64's and /48's to every customer in a decade we'll run into an IPv6 shortage just like we did by giving out big blocks of IPv4 addresses to businesses in the past. I'm pretty sure something like a /128 or even a /124 would be perfectly fine for the majority of people out there. 

I don't know a whole lot about IPv6 so someone might be able to provide more information on why such huge blocks of IPv6 are being assigned.


----------



## film_girl (Jul 14, 2013)

wdq said:


> I've been wondering the same thing. If hosts are giving out /64's and /48's to every customer in a decade we'll run into an IPv6 shortage just like we did by giving out big blocks of IPv4 addresses to businesses in the past. I'm pretty sure something like a /128 or even a /124 would be perfectly fine for the majority of people out there.
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about IPv6 so someone might be able to provide more information on why such huge blocks of IPv6 are being assigned.


Those are the recommended blocks by the IETF. In fact, at one point the recommendation for home sites changed from being more than /64 (though not necessarily a /48), something like a /56.

In practical terms though, the IPv6 address space is something like 340 undecillion. Like it's a number completely unfathomable. We're not going to run out of address space in our lifetime.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 14, 2013)

wdq said:


> If hosts are giving out /64's and /48's to every customer in a decade we'll run into an IPv6 shortage just like we did by giving out big blocks of IPv4 addresses to businesses in the past.


There are 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 /64 blocks in IPv6 (and that many IPs in a /64, incidentally). By my calculation, if one /64 is allocated per second it will take trillions of years to run out. *@**film_girl* is right, IPv6 depletion should never be a concern.


----------



## peterw (Jul 15, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> There are 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 /64 blocks in IPv6 (and that many IPs in a /64, incidentally).


Maybe he.net loves math?

I will get one of the ipv6 tunnels. Great for VPN because I can assign a new ip evertime I login.


----------

